# Custom GenSplash theme: Gentux

## d3vlin

Howdy all.. 

(I hope this is the right forum to post this)

Because I was quite unsatisfied with the default gensplash themes gentoo and emergence I decided to create my own. I only created the 1600x1200 version since I run that resolution on all my gentoo boxes and it should be downscalable without too much trouble.

Please have a look at these screenshots to get an idea: verbose and silent. The progress bar on the silent screen is placed under the 'gentoo linux' text, with the same with and colors as the logo, so quite small compared to the usual format. (Does anyone know how to create a screenshot of a silent screen without using a digital camera?)

The tarball is available over here.

To install:

```

* untar in /etc/splash

# mount /boot

# splash_gengeninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-gentux-1600x1200 -r 1600x1200 gentux

* adjust your grub or lilo config to use the newly created ramfs image

```

please tell me what you think!Last edited by d3vlin on Fri Aug 18, 2006 7:54 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GlooM

Why did you specify the -r oprtion twice ?

The theme itself is great but i don't see a progressbar on the silent screenie.

----------

## d3vlin

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Why did you specify the -r oprtion twice ?
> 
> The theme itself is great but i don't see a progressbar on the silent screenie.

 

oops! fixed the -r thing. There is no progressbar on the screenie because I don't know how to grab a screnshot while the progress bar is running, without a digital cam  :Razz: 

----------

## AliceDiee

I created a gensplash theme some time ago, too. Maybe someone likes it:

Screenshots: verbose silent

It supports 1280x1024 and 1024x768

download

----------

## [dmnd]

 *AliceDiee wrote:*   

> I created a gensplash theme some time ago, too. Maybe someone likes it:
> 
> Screenshots: verbose silent
> 
> It supports 1280x1024 and 1024x768
> ...

 

Very very cool, thanks!

----------

## HotBBQ

Other than making the .cfg files and finding a suitable jpg/png, what else is necessary to make your own themes?  How do you get the progress bar in there?

----------

## ryceck

 *AliceDiee wrote:*   

> I created a gensplash theme some time ago, too. Maybe someone likes it:
> 
> Screenshots: verbose silent
> 
> It supports 1280x1024 and 1024x768
> ...

 

Since I am pretty fond of dragons and love the Matrix u are the ultimate hero of the day  :Smile: 

----------

## TriGuN

Um, do you think you could make it with a bigger variety of resolutions? 1600x1200 is a wee-bit too large for me!  :Smile: 

----------

## ExZombie

 *TriGuN wrote:*   

> Um, do you think you could make it with a bigger variety of resolutions? 1600x1200 is a wee-bit too large for me! 

 

I converted it to 1280x1024. I can post the link here if d3vlin doesn't mind.

----------

## TriGuN

 *ExZombie wrote:*   

>  *TriGuN wrote:*   Um, do you think you could make it with a bigger variety of resolutions? 1600x1200 is a wee-bit too large for me!  
> 
> I converted it to 1280x1024. I can post the link here if d3vlin doesn't mind.

 

I tried to do that myself.  For some reason I would get a kernel panic when trying to boot my converted resolution. WTF?!?! LOL  :Smile: 

----------

## d3vlin

 *ExZombie wrote:*   

>  *TriGuN wrote:*   Um, do you think you could make it with a bigger variety of resolutions? 1600x1200 is a wee-bit too large for me!  
> 
> I converted it to 1280x1024. I can post the link here if d3vlin doesn't mind.

 

off course! I would even like you to!

----------

## ExZombie

All right, here it is. Mind only that I don't know how big the progressbar is in 1600x1200 so I can't check if I calculated the new size correctly. But it does work perfectly.

CLICK

----------

## vdboor

d3vlin,

DUDE! imho this is the best Gentoo splash screen I've seen so far.  :Smile: 

it's clean, professional, and well designed.

Most of the splash screens are a little bit boring or have high geek factor.

Just had to say thanks.  :Wink: 

ps. I hope you can post this on www.kde-look.org soon as well, with screens for 1024x768 included. You've got my vote.

----------

## d3vlin

Tnx for the comments and critics. I have created a small update. Check the screenie while it's steamy.  :Smile: 

The progress bar is to found right under the logo with the same width as the text, and the 'Booting your system is moved to the bottom left. 

I decided to leave the verbose image the same as the silent one, hence removing tux (geez not another tux theme  :Razz:  ), giving the text area all the room it needs. (see verbose image).

Install procedure is the same, just replace gentux with gentux2. Here's your archive.

----------

## vdboor

 *d3vlin wrote:*   

> The progress bar is to found right under the logo with the same width as the text, and the 'Booting your system is moved to the bottom left. 
> 
> I decided to leave the verbose image the same as the silent one, hence removing tux (geez not another tux theme  ), giving the text area all the room it needs. (see verbose image).

 

Too bad, I really liked the big "Gentoo Linux" title below, and the Tux was far more realistic and colorfull then other themes use.

Well, perhaps you could release both themes, and give people the choice  :Smile: 

I keep hoping you could release a 1024x768 version soon as well!  :Smile:  (and perhaps post it on kde-look.org, because there are a lot of bootsplash themes over there)

----------

## jhgz1

[quote="vdboor"] *d3vlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I keep hoping you could release a 1024x768 version soon as well!  (and perhaps post it on kde-look.org, because there are a lot of bootsplash themes over there)

 

and i'd love a 1400x1050 version, but i probably gotta do that myself, which then will look crappy.

lovely theme.

----------

## vdboor

Hi,

I had a little itch to scratch, so I wrote a script to convert the config file coordinates from 1600 to 1024:

```
#!/usr/bin/perl -w

$start = 1600;

$to    = 1024;

$div  = $start / $to;

%map  = (1600 => 1200, 1024 => 768);

$res1 = "${start}x$map{$start}";

$res2 = "${to}x$map{$to}";

while(<STDIN>)

{

  if(/^#?box/ || /^#?t[xywh]=/ || /^#?text_[xys]/)

  {

    s/([\ \t=])(\d+)/ ($1 . int($2 \/ $div)) /ge;

  }

  if(/pic=/)

  {

        s/$res1/$res2/g;

  }

  print;

}
```

save the code as "resize-splash.pl", and run cat 1600x1200.cfg | perl resize-splash.pl > 1024x768.cfg to generate the new splash code. I agree, the script isn't perfect, but it saves me a lot of time  :Smile:  :Smile:  If you have some free time, you may try to support different scales (1280x1024) too off course, by extending the pattern matches to detect "x y w h" strings.

Unfortunately, this is not true:

 *d3vlin wrote:*   

> I only created the 1600x1200 version since I run that resolution on all my gentoo boxes and it should be downscalable without too much trouble.

 

The background stripes start to interfere, and start to form some annoying patterns. Especially at 1024x768, but I also see it happen with the 1280x1024 image posted in this thread.

----------

## latz-twn

Hi there,

I created a new gensplash theme and I posted it onto kde-look.org, here a direct link to it 

--> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=17696

It's my first gensplash theme so don't expect too much   :Laughing:  and please if you have any complains about the theme, post them in here or on kde-look.org. 

Thx a lot in advance. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## siim

Here is my theme.

You can download it from here:

http://www.zone.ee/slim/justnice.tar.bz2

I hope you like it  :Smile: 

----------

## swimmer

 *siim wrote:*   

> Here is my theme.
> 
> You can download it from here:
> 
> http://www.zone.ee/slim/justnice.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Can say anything about it because I can not download it  :Sad: 

Can you pls make it available again?

TIA

swimmer

----------

## siim

 *swimmer wrote:*   

>  *siim wrote:*   Here is my theme.
> 
> You can download it from here:
> 
> http://www.zone.ee/slim/justnice.tar.bz2
> ...

 

I hope this link works for you:

http://www.hot.ee/sssiimmm/justnice.tar.bz2

I think the first link works too, you just ought to click "On the homepage".

Maybe you tried to get it with wget. zone.ee is using stupid banner system, so wget downloads the banner page...

----------

## swimmer

 *siim wrote:*   

> I hope this link works for you:
> 
> http://www.hot.ee/sssiimmm/justnice.tar.bz2
> 
> I think the first link works too, you just ought to click "On the homepage".
> ...

 

I tried indeed to fetch it with wget  :Smile:  So both links work ...

Thank you

swimmer

----------

## d3vlin

another custom gensplash theme: labeled this one 'emergentoo'

1600x1200 screenshot

emergentoo silent image

progress bar is right under 'gentoo' with same width. 

emergentoo gensplash theme

emergentoo wallpaper

This one is based on a very nice image I found around the web, can't find the author's name anymore. Credits due.Last edited by d3vlin on Thu Dec 09, 2004 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Macumba

my current splashtheme (first one):

LCARS...

it have verbose & silent.

the boxes @ the silent are not correct but is works.

The UFP-Logo is from Freshmeat - GDM Startrek Theme

and the style is remaked from a "with-google-found" image.

Silent

Verbose

/etc/splash/lcars/1280x1024.cfg

```

bgcolor=0

tx=142

ty=276

tw=1000

th=745

text_x=380

text_y=210

text_size=20

text_color=fxeef4ff

box silent noover 482 853 432 884 #50748E #50748E #1C2E51 #1C2E51

box silent inter  482 853 432 884 #50748E #50748E #1C2E51 #1C2E51

box silent        482 853 949 884 #50748E #50748E #1C2E51 #1C2E51

pic=/etc/splash//lcars/images/verbose-1280x1024.png

silentpic=/etc/splash//lcars/images/silent-1280x1024.png

```

The Progressbar is from the Gentoo-Splash-Theme

@mord - STARTREK!!!   :Wink: Last edited by Macumba on Fri Dec 10, 2004 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mord

Good god why does there always have to be an LCARS theme.......  :Wink: 

----------

## genstef

The original theme seems to be really cool. Unfortunately one cant resize it  :Sad: 

d3vlin: Can you please make a 1024x786 version available?

/me wishes to have a 1600 resolution on his laptop  :Wink: 

----------

## unix

 *d3vlin wrote:*   

> Tnx for the comments and critics. I have created a small update. Check the screenie while it's steamy. 
> 
> The progress bar is to found right under the logo with the same width as the text, and the 'Booting your system is moved to the bottom left. 
> 
> I decided to leave the verbose image the same as the silent one, hence removing tux (geez not another tux theme  ), giving the text area all the room it needs. (see verbose image).
> ...

 

nice theme  :Smile: 

do you have it in 1280x768?

----------

## suineg

great work, love the theme!

I need a 1280x1024 version though.

ExZombie, you converted the first one. (I want the revised one)

can you or anyone else tell me how to convert it?

----------

## Zepp

Converted to 1280x1024 of that last emergentoo one would rock.

----------

## ExZombie

 *suineg wrote:*   

> great work, love the theme!
> 
> I need a 1280x1024 version though.
> 
> ExZombie, you converted the first one. (I want the revised one)
> ...

 

Well, it's really not a big deal. I'd do it, but I'm not using gensplash anymore.

Resizing the image shouldn't be a problem. Then make a copy of the config file, rename it and edit it. First, correct the path to the image; if you don't, you'll probably forget to do it later  :Wink:  .

Almost all decimal numbers in the file are coordinates specifying positions of elements. You will need to recalculate new coordinates. You don't need to know what these coordinates represent; I don't and I seem to have resized gentux successfully. You just compare a coordinate against 1600 for horizontal or 1200 for vertical, and then try to find a number that would compare against 1280 (or 1024) giving the same quotient.

For example, if you have a horizontal coordinate of 675, you would compare it like this:

675/1600 = x/1280, where x is the new coordinate you seek. Thus

x = 1280 * 675/1600 = 540

I have written all this from memory, It's been a while now since I last did it. But it should work.

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *ExZombie wrote:*   

>  *suineg wrote:*   great work, love the theme!
> 
> I need a 1280x1024 version though.
> 
> ExZombie, you converted the first one. (I want the revised one)
> ...

 

Actually if you do that the progress bar becomes too small, and i think its the same for the text too. Becuase of the way the bigger resolutions are, you want the same proportionality in the lower resolution, it looks out of proportions. 

Anyway, splash has a resize command. That does exactly what you just said automaticly.

----------

## ExZombie

Eh? I don't understand what you mean. If the screen size gets smaller, so must the elements it displays. With this calculation, they get smaller in proportion with the quotient of the resolutions.

Anyways, I didn't know about the resize option. Seems I could have avoided abusing my calculator  :Smile:  .

----------

## suineg

thanks, I managed to get it working.

how come you don't gensplash anymore...using something else?

or did you just get sick of it

just curious if you found something better  :Smile: 

----------

## ExZombie

Nah, it's just that I'm not really into all the eyecandy stuff. I try things and use them for a while and then remove them. I even tried all sorts of animated desktop backgrounds (xscreensaver, xdesktopwaves, xine, stuff like that) just to see what kinds of things I could use as a wallpaper, and now I'm back to using solid black  :Smile:  .

----------

## Mord

I gotsta have a wall paper.  Other than that, I'm pretty minimal.  I use gensplash, but just for console mode backgrounds.  I don't have any themes showing while I boot.

----------

## hatem

Hello,

Thanks to all who posted their themes in this thread, they look great  :Very Happy: . I was having trouble finding gensplash themes until I found this thread; so keep up the good work  :Razz: .

The problem is, the only two gensplash themes that work for me are "emergence" and "gentoo". I have tried converting bootsplash themes (using /usr/bin/bootsplash2fbsplash) and using the themes posted in this thread, but all I get is a normal framebuffer (no splash). I don't understand what the problem could be, since I followed the same steps for each of them. Perhaps someone can point out what I'm doing wrong?

```

(untar theme to /etc/splash or use the bootsplash2fbsplash if converting a bootsplash theme)

$ cd /etc/splash

$ mount /boot

$ splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/splash -r [resolution] [themename]

$ reboot

```

My grub entry looks like this:

```

title=Gentoo Linux Nitro

root (hd0,1)

# currently using the gentoo theme, but I double checked that it had the correct name when I was trying the other themes (ex: gentux2)

kernel /nitro-2.6.11 root=/dev/hda5 gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,1024x768@85 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

initrd /boot/splash

```

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask my question, but since there are some themers in this thread I thought they would be able to help.

Thanks,

haTem

----------

## michabbs

I scaled gentux to 1024x768. You will find it here.

----------

## moixa

Will this go into the portage tree at any point?

Cheers, Tobias

----------

## Zepp

Heres the emergentoo theme scaled to 1024x768.

http://www.philmowatt.com/files/files/Zeppelin/emergentoo.tar.bz2

----------

## andrewd18

Can we get a 1280x1024 emergentoo out here somewhere? Or at least instructions on how to create one?

~~ Andrew D.

----------

## Kyro

 *AliceDiee wrote:*   

> I created a gensplash theme some time ago, too. Maybe someone likes it:
> 
> Screenshots: verbose silent
> 
> It supports 1280x1024 and 1024x768
> ...

 

I don't seem to be able to reach your server, is there anywhere else to get it (or does anyone else have it conveniently saved and shareable)? *hopeful*

Had it installed but my system died. Now that it is back, I want this theme badly again.  :Smile: 

----------

## spase

I made a new gensplash (its for 1024x768 only)

check it out here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27320

----------

## slugworth

I finally got the gentux working and i love it.

i found a bug where when you use a ncurses style program (i was using ufed) and it prints weird grey bars on the screen. this can be fixed if you simply change to another tty and go back. Also it seems to print stuff on the screen rather slowly.

----------

## Darknight

Is it me or neither of the two gentux themes is available anymore? Since there seems to be good feedback about it I'd rather like to see it at least  :Smile: 

----------

## ExZombie

Hm, it seems it's still on my server. Funny that - it managed to survive "The Great Cleaning".

Take a look

----------

## HermanR

Over the holidays I've been busy designing my own gensplash/framebuffer, but I ran into a problem that I can't seem to fix. The basic things (background picture in verbose and silent mode, progress bar, console text window) are working fine, but the texts I want to display (like the kernel version), are only visible when the progress bar is running, not on the console framebuffer.

See this post for more info, including the config file I've written.

Does anyone have a clue?

----------

## Dominique_71

I made a gensplash theme based on a picture of the Khajuraho temple in India: Khajuraho

A bigger screenshoot can be found on Fvwm et gensplash as well as my fvwm-crystal config and screenshoot.

----------

